# What was your major?



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I don't think I've seen this before, but Pentheos inspired me.

I think we have a broad range of educational backgrounds here, and I'd be interested in seeing what people studied. So my question is simple. What is your undergraduate degree in, and what field, if any, did you study in graduate or professional school?

I'll start.

Undergraduate degree: Linguistics;
Professional school: Law.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My undergrad degree is a Bachelors of Business Administration in Finance, with a concentration in Corporate Finance (magna cum laude). I haven't been, and have no plans to go, to graduate school. I work for a company owned by my father, so I don't have to worry too much. 

Since we are talking degrees, you might as well tell what school you went to. I went to the University of Memphis, but now I'm a die hard Ole Miss football fan. Hotty Toddy.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

_SB in geography_, Clark University, Worcester, MA

_Masters in City Planning_, University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, PA

_Masters in Public Administration_, Harvard University, Cambridge, MA

_Apprenticeship in hand bookbinding_, under various fine binders in the U.S. and Europe


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My undergraduate degree is in Social Work and my graduate degree is in Public Administration. 

Cruiser


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Undergraduate degree in Accounting from St. John's University
Graduate degree in Finance, also from St. John's
CPA


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

B.A. in Literature
M.A. in Education
Ph.D. in English


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

B.A in Latin & Greek
M.A. in Latin
M.A. in Comparative Literature
M.A. in Archaeology
Ph.D. in Classics


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Short-Attention Span*

Bachelors in psychology
3 Masters: business administration, microeconometrics, and divinity
Doctorate in homiletics

As my Dad would say, "That and a quarter will get you a 25-cent cup of coffee."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

B.A in Anthropology

M.A. in Archaeology

A.A. in Agricultual Science

Doctorate School of Hard Knocks


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been studying myself for the last 64 years.​


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

BA Business Administration 
MBA Business Administration 
CPA, CFP
Russian - Defense Language Institute


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

B.A. in the School of Hard Knocks

M.A. in the School of Life

Ph.D. in Hard Work and Applied Effort.

...I am taking courses to return to an incomplete university education for a B.A. in English/Creative Writing/Journalism.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

BS Computer Engineering (University of Wisconsin - Madison) this May.

I would like to work for awhile and then get an MBA/masters in economics.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BS in Criminology
MS in Correctional Services Administration


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

B.S. - Computer Science
B.A. - Philosophy
J.D. - Civil Law


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

B.A., double major: History, Area Studies (East Asian and Islamic)
J.D.


----------



## berto (Nov 20, 2003)

B.S. major/minor zoology/chemistry
M.B.A. with concentration in health administration
M.H.A. health administration

got my A.A.A.C. online right here.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Bachelors in Political Science


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Working on a B.A. in History. Then I plan to apply to law school.


----------



## Colnago (Dec 28, 2008)

BA in Quantitative Economics from UC San Diego
MBA Wharton


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

My BS is in mathematics.

Edit: oh, yeah, and the J.D.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Undergrad Accounting
MBA - Finance

I have 3/4ths of the CPA done.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

BA in Communications it was with a double theory/production major in Critical Theory & Cultural Studies and Interactive New Media. 

MA in Visual Anthropology with an emphasis on photography, and where did this get me? In Government Finance, figure that one out.

Out positive to come out of all of this is for years having been involved in non binary thinking I noticed in a recent article in the Financial Review that they have at last caught up with this form of deconstructionist thought and now label it 'And' thinking.


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

B.S. In Information Technology/Computer Science


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

B.S., M.S., Ph.D in Electrical Engineering.


----------



## Bezalel (Oct 6, 2008)

B.S. Electrical Engineering, Auburn
J.D., Pittsburgh


----------



## connoisseurbeachcomber (Feb 2, 2008)

B.S. Industrial Design, SJSU


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

Undergrad: Communications and Computer Science
Currently doing my MBA.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

BA - Philosophy
JD - Law


----------



## clee1982 (Jan 10, 2009)

B.S. - Electrical Engineering
B.S. - Mechanical Engineering
M.S. - Electrical and Computer Engineering, was doing Ph. D., but decided to leave at M.S.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Undergrad Accounting
> MBA - Finance
> 
> I have 3/4ths of the CPA done.


Isn't it so much nicer being able to take them one at a time?

B.A. - Public Administration
M.B.A. - Accounting

CPA, CMA, CFM


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

BS - Communications/ Marketing/ PR - Syracuse University
MBA - Marketing - Boston University


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> Isn't it so much nicer being able to take them one at a time?
> 
> B.A. - Public Administration
> M.B.A. - Accounting
> ...


Yep! Hopefully, I have my last section tomorrow.

I'm also considering another which appears to be the consensus' best use of CE (CMA, CVA, CFA?) I'm really interested in Valuations and Fraud. I should have the CPA.CITP tag as soon as I file.

I did really good on BEC and AUD, ok on FAR, but choking on REG. Personal tax is killing me ...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Yep! Hopefully, I have my last section tomorrow.
> 
> I'm also considering another which appears to be the consensus' best use of CE (CMA, CVA, CFA?) I'm really interested in Valuations and Fraud. I should have the CPA.CITP tag as soon as I file.
> 
> I did really good on BEC and AUD, ok on FAR, but choking on REG. Personal tax is killing me ...


That's all greek to me :teacha:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> That's all greek to me :teacha:


Sorry, I'm up late doing Final Review. I'm tired and "losing it."


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

BA in Economics, The Johns Hopkins University
Soon to be completed MD, The Keck School of Medicine of the University of Southern California


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Undergraduate degree: Architecture, Virginia Tech


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

B.A. Classics (Latin & Greek), German, English Literature

M.A. Latin

A.B.D. Classics, dissertation on Vergil's Georgics


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

B.S. Accounting Northern Michigan University


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

B.S. - Computer Science

Currently working on a couple of professional qualifications, Zachman Enterprise Architecture and TOGAF.

No plans as yet to enter full time education again, although it would be fun to study something completely different from my day to day field.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Double major Economics and History 
Two masters, an MBA and a Masters in Accounting


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Isn't it so much nicer being able to take them one at a time?
> 
> B.A. - Public Administration
> M.B.A. - Accounting
> ...


It is nice, but in order to get all four sections done in my 9 month window (while working around busy season) I had to schedule both FAR and Regs in April, three weeks apart.


----------



## Hegemon (Dec 15, 2008)

B.A. in Biblical & Religious Studies, Harding University

Master in Business Administration, Harding University


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

agnash said:


> It is nice, but in order to get all four sections done in my 9 month window (while working around busy season) I had to schedule both FAR and Regs in April, three weeks apart.


OUCH! You have the coming up?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

ksinc said:


> OUCH! You have the coming up?


Nope, it was historical information. I passed all four sections in my window and went on my merry you way. You know it stands for Can't Pass Again?

The worst part was the waiting. I finished my last section in April, but didn't get notification until July.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

That's almost as bad as the bar exam. Typically you get the results for the July exam in November, although there is some variation between states.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> That's almost as bad as the bar exam. Typically you get the results for the July exam in November, although there is some variation between states.


The whole process is archaic, which is ironic given that one section is devoted to IT. You test during a two month window, and they are not bound to release the scores until 2 1/2 months after the close of the window. You may get to see your score online as early as 30 days after the close of the window, but that counts for nothing until you get your letter. I took my last section in April, and didn't get my license to practice until mid-November.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

B.A. in Commuication Studies - U of MD College Park


Go Terps!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

agnash said:


> Nope, it was historical information. I passed all four sections in my window and went on my merry you way. You know it stands for Can't Pass Again?
> 
> The worst part was the waiting. I finished my last section in April, but didn't get notification until July.


Yes. And I've failed FAR already. The worst part for me was trying to prep for the 2nd exam while still wondering if I passed the first one.

It's maddening. They give 4 hrs for FAR and 4.5 for AUD. Yet, FAR has more calculations. It slowed me way down not having my regular calculator and using the M$ calculator with the mouse. I took about 3.5 hours for AUD even triple checking my answers, but I finished FAR with 18 seconds left and never got to reread a question. I just missed with 73. Obviously, I killed AUD which you couldn't doing without knowing your GAAP. However, I think my simulation answers were very short because I had no time left. I just needed time for a break and a cup of coffee and I think I would have passed. They should give the 4.5 for FAR and the 4 for AUD. NASBA and Prometric are the suck.

I'm just leaving now!


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Bachelor and Masters degrees in Music. Went to law school and had the good sense not to become a lawyer. Probably would have made a lot more money if I had!


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

B.S. Business Administration - Marquette University
M.B.A. Business Administration - Indiana University


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I think the MBAs and the F&A folks here are giving the Classics a run for their money! LOL :devil:


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

BS Physics, BS Chemistry
PhD Physics

I'm sort of tentatively planning to earn an MFA in Creative Writing *eventually*, if I ever have the intersection of opportunity and time.

D.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Mixed Bag*

AB, Art, UC Berkeley. Lots of Geography classes.

MS, City and Regional Planning, Pratt.

ABD, Geography, Rutgers.

Gurdon


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

B.A. in Journalism


----------



## nmcheese (Dec 8, 2008)

BS: Mechanical Engineering

Started an MBA, then moved and have yet to enroll in a local university to complete the degree.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> That's almost as bad as the bar exam. Typically you get the results for the July exam in November, although there is some variation between states.


I don't know about your bar exam, but ours is 18 hours over three _consecutive_ days. No fun.


----------



## AJLP (Oct 12, 2007)

BA Liberal Arts 
MEd Middle Grades Education/English Minor


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

AA - Computer Science
BS - Mathematics & Computer Science
MS - Management of Information Technology
MBA - Business & Finance
PhD - Leadership & Service


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

BS - Communications, video production emphasis

I just received my degree in December. I'll probably want to eventually go and get further accreditation, but I'm content to work for the time being.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

BS School of Business,Cal Poly Pomona TOM(Technology and Operations Management) Track ,emphasis in production planning.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Undergrad Hofstra Univ, Hempstead, LI, NY:
Double major in Print Journalism and History
Graduate Degree Mercy College, NY
MS in Adolescent Education
PhD Planned In History (CUNY)...
...Hopefully be done by 2015 (working full time and taking PhD classes don't mix well)

Would one day like a MFA in Creative Writing.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

BS in Marketing.


----------

